# Exception bei jedem Klick



## Gast2 (30. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

Meine App startet einwandfrei,
aber sobald ich auf den Button klicke 
oder im Menü (Settings) einen Menüpunkt anwähle,

erhalte ich eine npe und die App wird mit der Notiz beendet





> "app" wurde leider beendet. | OK



LogCat gibt folgendes zurück:


> 11-30 16:21:58.683: E/AndroidRuntime(5090): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
> 11-30 16:21:58.683: E/AndroidRuntime(5090): java.lang.NullPointerException
> 11-30 16:21:58.683: E/AndroidRuntime(5090): 	at de.app.MeasureActivity.onCreateOptionsMenu(MeasureActivity.java:464)



Wobei diese Meldung erscheint unabhängig davon, ob ich die Methode onCreateOptionsMenu() eingebunden habe oder nicht (auskommentiert).

Hat jemand eine helfende Idee???


----------



## schlingel (30. Nov 2012)

> Wobei diese Meldung erscheint unabhängig davon, ob ich die Methode onCreateOptionsMenu() eingebunden habe oder nicht (auskommentiert).


Bist du dir sicher, dass dann auch das Projekt neu gebuildet wurde bevor du das APK auf's Gerät gepushed hast?

Was befindet sich denn an dieser Stelle im Code?


----------



## Gast2 (3. Dez 2012)

Hab alles noch mal von vorn getippt und jetzt geht's.
Was das Problem war, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------

